# University of Toronto Aquarium Club



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey there gtaaquaria members, my name is Nathan Golish and I've created an Aquarium Club at the University of Toronto. The main goal of the club is to simply house a community of students interested in the hobby, but there are various other aspects I want the club to be about.

I would like to hold talks or conferences on the hobby and was in need of some suggestions as to who I should contact in regards to this. If you, yourself are interested don't hesitate to contact me. 

I also plan on the club setting up aquariums around campus, for the students to take part in the process and further the maintenance of them. That being said our current members lack experience in the hobby (myself included). We're here because we're interested in the hobby and want to learn. So we're in need of someone who may be able to advise us on this project and to act as a sort of mentor. I think it will be an amazing learning experience and a great project for everyone to feel proud of. 

Any help in regards to the club is greatly appreciated, even if it's a simply suggestion. Thanks guys!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Goluchowski said:


> but there are various other aspects I want the club to be about.
> 
> !


can you elaborate please?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

sig said:


> can you elaborate please?


Yes so as I said I want the club to also be about the aquariums setup on campus as well as the talks and conferences we hold. We're planning on doing some fundraising events as well and possibly some trips.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

It's about time you guys made one  I wish my university had an aquarium club, but alas...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Goluchowski said:


> Yes so as I said I want the club to also be about the aquariums setup on campus as well as the talks and conferences we hold. We're planning on doing some fundraising events as well and possibly some trips.


Great idea!

My suggestion would be to register your club at UofT and be official. this opens you up to funding for your events. That'll help you make a little splash on campus.

With respect to the aquariums on campus, you will definitely need UofT permission. But I would recommend reaching out to someone at the Dept of Zoology, as they would be the most likely to help in persuading UofT to do so. (as well their building would be more open to housing the aquarium)


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree that you need to be registered with the university in ordered to be covered by insurance. Insurance is very important when you have aquariums around the university campus and to hold fund raising events. Google Canadian association of aquarium clubs and they may be able to help with information that you may need. Good luck.


----------



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies . I am currently temporarily approved by the University, I'm awaiting their approval of my group constitution. Once this happens all the funding and everything can follow.

Thanks for the idea of contacting the Zoology department. I've been looking at a few buildings individually, but didn't consider them as a whole.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

One of my almae matres.

Just wondering why the thumbs down...


----------



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

Ahh, I didn't notice that was a thumbs down. Oops. When I first saw it I thought it was a question mark.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Zoology has changed to Ecology and Evolutionary ecology, with labs and classes split between Ramsay Wright (Huron/St. George) and Environmental Science/Forestry Bldg (Willocks St.). 
There is a new fisheries prof as of last year, don't remember his name.
One of the profs studies hermit crabs, but he is in the very late stages of retiring, and Claire Healy studies inverts, but concentrates on worms living in the intestines of sharks and rays.
Much to my dismay, no one doing any reef ecology. 
Good luck. 
There is space for two more aquariums in the lobby of Ramsay Wright, they were all empty (3) for the longest time...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Goluchowski said:


> Ahh, I didn't notice that was a thumbs down. Oops. When I first saw it I thought it was a question mark.


Welcome to GTA Aquaria.
I changed your thumbs down to a question mark since that was your intention originally.
--
Paul


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I know the Engineering department (water treatment section??) of UofT, will be getting a large 280 gallon reef soon. They are just waiting for the construction to be finished or something. 

They are going to have everything exposed so people will know what does what. It should be pretty cool!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

teemee said:


> Zoology has changed to Ecology and Evolutionary ecology, with labs and classes split between Ramsay Wright (Huron/St. George) and Environmental Science/Forestry Bldg (Willocks St.).
> There is a new fisheries prof as of last year, don't remember his name.
> One of the profs studies hermit crabs, but he is in the very late stages of retiring, and Claire Healy studies inverts, but concentrates on worms living in the intestines of sharks and rays.
> Much to my dismay, no one doing any reef ecology.
> ...


Isn't there some prof that studies tridacnid clams since they never get cancer?

Sounds like fun  if I weren't trying so hard to be done with my PhD, it's sounds like it could be a lot of fun!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Originally Posted by Goluchowski View Post
....but there are various other aspects I want the club to be about.....



sig said:


> can you elaborate please?







I think I was the only person that kept a ribbon eel on residence throughout my undergrad years. Good luck with your club.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Tristan said:


> I know the Engineering department (water treatment section??) of UofT, will be getting a large 280 gallon reef soon. They are just waiting for the construction to be finished or something.
> 
> They are going to have everything exposed so people will know what does what. It should be pretty cool!


Wow! Which building will it be in?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know yet, I'm just the installation and maintenance guy lol. I will find out for you guys though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Paul. Hopefully I didn't deter too many people .


----------



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

This sounds amazing. Thanks for the reply. I'll have to look into who's taking care of the tank on campus; maybe we could help out with that.



Tristan said:


> I know the Engineering department (water treatment section??) of UofT, will be getting a large 280 gallon reef soon. They are just waiting for the construction to be finished or something.
> 
> They are going to have everything exposed so people will know what does what. It should be pretty cool!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dr. Hernan Lopez- Fernandez, curator of Ichthyology at the ROM is also an Assistant Professor at U of T. He has at least a couple of prepared presentations, which he has given to our club. He is a very interesting speaker.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Goluchowski said:


> This sounds amazing. Thanks for the reply. I'll have to look into who's taking care of the tank on campus; maybe we could help out with that.


I think I am the one who is supposed to be maintaining it but nothing has been finalized yet. The tank has been sitting at The Coral Reef Shop for 4 months now, were just waiting to set up the delivery date with them. Hopefully its before Christmas lol. Well see what happens.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

There are some guys at the ROM (cross-appointed) studying relevant creatures, too (cichlid example).

Aren't there a few big tanks still in the entrance hall to Ramsay Wright?

There may also still be a tank or two in the greenhouse on top of Earth Sciences.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

My lab at CAMH is moving into a larger space. They had some open area, a little alcove, near the entrance, and our boss asked what we could put there to make an impact on visitors. My idea for an 90 gallon aquarium wasn't well received though : p 

But now there is another aquarium enthusiast in the group, so maybe we can ratchet up the pressure


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Aren't there a few big tanks still in the entrance hall to Ramsay Wright?


No, last time I went there (about a month ago), there was only a small (~15 gallons) planted tank with zebra danios.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

BillD said:


> Dr. Hernan Lopez- Fernandez, curator of Ichthyology at the ROM is also an Assistant Professor at U of T. He has at least a couple of prepared presentations, which he has given to our club. He is a very interesting speaker.


He has absolutely zero interest in discussing my 21-year-old headstanders. I think he thought the email I sent him was spam (though I sent it from my U of T address. . . )


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

solarz said:


> No, last time I went there (about a month ago), there was only a small (~15 gallons) planted tank with zebra danios.


That is a shame, but some of the bass and minnows they had in there (for at least 15 years) were getting pretty old and some of them had tumours.


----------



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Tristan, keep me posted about this. We'd be more than happy to help you out in return for a little aquarium 101.


----------



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

solarz said:


> No, last time I went there (about a month ago), there was only a small (~15 gallons) planted tank with zebra danios.


This is the only tank that I know of on campus at the moment.


----------



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm not sure we could do something at CAMH considering it is only loosely affiliated with U of T.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd like to say there may be hundreds of unused tanks knocking around Ramsay Wright in labs, storage and greenhouse, but maybe that's an exaggeration. Dozens, at least.


----------



## Goluchowski (Sep 21, 2013)

teemee said:


> I'd like to say there may be hundreds of unused tanks knocking around Ramsay Wright in labs, storage and greenhouse, but maybe that's an exaggeration. Dozens, at least.


Thanks for that info, that potentially saves us a lot of money.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, you'll have to ask around, they do belong to one lab or another. But several have been out of use for eons. (water test and re-siliconing will possibly be necessary).


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Goluchowski said:


> Thanks for that info, that potentially saves us a lot of money.


Personally, I wouldn't use old tanks. I myself am not able to tell if a tank's seals are still good or not, so I play it safe by only using new tanks.

After all, the tank is one of the less expensive parts of an aquarium.


----------

